# Selling memory ram chips



## 200%carat (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys Im new to the forum and was wondering if it would be profitable to refine gold from 130 memory chips, or sell them on ebay. If I was to sell them on ebay, what would be a reasonable rate to sell them ..say by the 20..also i notice that some members buy the memory without the gold fingers and the ic on the memory also...thanks for any advice


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

whats your location.

ebay may be a hit or miss if you auction them, getting a solid price is always good


----------



## 200%carat (Jul 13, 2014)

necromancer said:


> whats your location.
> 
> ebay may be a hit or miss if you auction them, getting a solid price is always good




im in NY


----------



## CrunchyBacon (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you still have them? If so I'll make a offer. Thanks


----------



## alexxx (Aug 6, 2014)

Im interested in buying those if they are reusable, worth way more than actual PM content.

please send me message if the material is still available.

cheers,

alex


----------



## yar (Aug 6, 2014)

I believe that the op was banned earlier this week for comments made in another thread. Don't think you will be hearing from him regarding the memory.


----------

